# Bastian Schweinsteiger



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Che forza della natura, ruba palloni a destra e manca, pressa iniesta messi, corre fino al 90'....

insieme a iniesta il top


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Aprile 2013)

Eppure pare che Vidal sia superiore...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Giocatore pazzesco, pazzesco, pazzesco.
[MENTION=13]Van The Man[/MENTION]


----------



## chicagousait (23 Aprile 2013)

Sempre piaciuto sin dall'inizio della sua carriera. Follemente lo avrei voluto al Milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

fortissimo, però Iniesta è sempre di un altra categoria su


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Aprile 2013)

Sempre piaciuto e sin dagli inizi un grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Aprile 2013)

Invece a me agli inizi, anzi diciamo pure fino al cambio di ruolo, quindi fino a 4-5 anni fa, sembrava solo un buon giocatore.


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

Da molti anni mi piace, ma io considero che il Milan abbia il Bastian italiano, mi riferisco a Montolivo. A differenza del tedesco però attorno ha degli zombie.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Invece a me agli inizi, anzi diciamo pure fino al cambio di ruolo, quindi fino a 4-5 anni fa, sembrava solo un buon giocatore.


Quoto. Fino a che non ha cambiato ruolo non sembrava chissà cosa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocatore pazzesco, pazzesco, pazzesco.
> [MENTION=13]Van The Man[/MENTION]


MilanWorld è seguace del Sommo Basti da 10 anni, oserei dire. Ai tempi, galoppava la fascia destra armato di acconciature moderne (come faceva anche il sottoscritto del resto), altro che ruba palloni a destra e a manca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> MilanWorld è seguace del Sommo Basti da 10 anni, oserei dire. Ai tempi, galoppava la fascia destra armato di acconciature moderne (come faceva anche il sottoscritto del resto), altro che ruba palloni a destra e a manca


Vero, vero, voglio un parere spassionato ciò nonostante 


pennyhill ha scritto:


> Invece a me agli inizi, anzi diciamo pure fino al cambio di ruolo, quindi fino a 4-5 anni fa, sembrava solo un buon giocatore.


D'accordo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, vero, voglio un parere spassionato ciò nonostante


Non rimembriamo al Socio di quanto era nei "venti"


----------



## Brontolo (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eppure pare che Vidal sia superiore...



ah ah


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eppure pare che Vidal sia superiore...



Vidal è un gran giocatore,centrocampista completo,ma non credo valga la ball destra di Schweini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

Giocatore normale da ala destra (addirittura fu quasi sbolognato alla Rube  ),semplicemente straordinario da centrale.
Bastian


----------



## Van The Man (24 Aprile 2013)

Qua gli spiritosi abbondano un pò troppo per i miei gusti  Comunque possiamo bearci di aver adottato il ragazzo appena promosso in prima squadra, grazie ad un gustoso aneddoto: partita di Coppa di Germania contro il Colonia, dicembre 2002, Olympiastadion innevato, una delle prime partite di Schweini. Il Bayern vince con un risicato 8-0, il Sommo Basti segna un gol, e per festeggiare si mette a lanciare palle di neve in direzione degli spalti, guadagnandosi un'immediata sospensione dalla società. Da allora lo abbiamo seguito passo passo, senza abbandonarlo mai


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Giocatore normale da ala destra (*addirittura fu quasi sbolognato alla Rube*  ),semplicemente straordinario da centrale.
> Bastian



Voi vi disperate tanto per Pogba adesso, ma non potete assolutamente immaginare cosa penso io in questo momento


----------



## Marilson (26 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> MilanWorld è seguace del Sommo Basti da 10 anni, oserei dire. Ai tempi, galoppava la fascia destra armato di acconciature moderne (come faceva anche il sottoscritto del resto), altro che ruba palloni a destra e a manca



Esattamente


----------



## DiAvLe MaTt (26 Aprile 2013)

Me lo sono perso, esiste il video da qualche parte?????


----------

